# Ice Fishing recommendations



## HuskerFish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey all;

New to the forum, but looks great. Hopefully you can help me out with a few suggestions on ice fishing locations in SD.

Was hoping to head up the week of Dec 18th for a few days - I am located in Lincoln, NE, and wanted to hit a good perch bite. Any recommendations and lakes - would you recommend a guide, any guides you recommend, etc.

Really appreciate in advance your guidance. Hope to hear from you soon.

Tom


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

From what I have heard the Glacial Lakes area in NE part of the state is the best perch fishing in SD.

This might help.

http://www.sdglaciallakes.com/FishingReports/Index.cfm


----------

